# from tank to pond - transfering cichla monoculus



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

Yesterday, my friend transfered 4 cichla monoculus and a silver arowana to another friend's pond. Was able to tag along and take pictures of the transfer. Hope you like them 

in their tank.... catching them was quite a challenge, the living room floor was wet from all the splashing


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

transporting them


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

their new home


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

silver arowana


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

the happy owner


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

at home in the pond


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

1 of the monocs


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

another monoc


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

a goodbye kiss from the owner  :roll:


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great pics. They're gonna love it in there. Is there any other fish in there beside the arrowana and peacock bass?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 20, 2007)

Great fish, and great pics. They're going to come out even more colored, and relaxed from a nice little 'vacation'!


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

thank you for the kind words  a week earlier, 4 c. temensis were also transfered to this pond. they have adjusted well to their new surroundings and actively explore the whole pond. i think the only other fish in there with them are some green terror fry.


----------



## Fishboy20 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. What size tank were the fish in prior to going into the pond and approx. how large is the pond? Did they outgrow their old home and that is why there were moved to a new one? How big were the fish prior to going into the pond? I kinda want to hear the story behind all the photos, they leave me wanting to know more.

Jeremy Basch
AmazonCichlids.com


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

they were previously housed in a 100 gallon tank together with the silver arowana and 3 featherfin catfishes. the cichlas are approximately 15 inches long (i think) and were transfered to the pond to give them better accommodations in the hope of someday breeding them. although they have so far peacefully co-existed in their tank, the owner has decided to be cautious and go ahead with the transfer.
i'm not really sure as to how big the pond is in terms of gallons as it is of irregular shape; all i know is that the shallowest part measures a foot deep while the deepest part is 3 feet deep.


----------



## PrestonThePlayaMan (Jul 21, 2007)

Im Guessing those are Peacock Bass, right??
nice Arrowana, i have heard good things about those
i also hear that they're expensive
and i hear they can take your fingers too :lol: :lol:


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)

A year later...


----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------



## d3ckard (May 5, 2006)




----------

